# opps fucked up now HERE is some random pics from the road



## spudnic (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## river dog (Oct 17, 2011)

box o' donuts ftw


----------



## luciferchrist (Oct 17, 2011)

These goilies are oily. Is that a couple of traveling girls I spy?


----------



## JaimaJaima (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like a good time. safe travels!


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

river dog said:


> box o' donuts ftw


we found a giant box of dougnuts on top of a dumbster


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

luciferchrist said:


> These goilies are oily. Is that a couple of traveling girls I spy?


depends haha


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like you all are having fun. where abouts were you guys at?


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> looks like you all are having fun. where abouts were you guys at?


just running around oregon


----------



## luciferchrist (Oct 20, 2011)

Oregon who?


----------



## spudnic (Oct 20, 2011)

oregon the state?ha


----------



## luciferchrist (Oct 21, 2011)

XD Yeah I know, I'm just messing around. It seems like everybody is either there or headed there.


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 21, 2011)

Gnarly


----------



## spudnic (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah oregon is like home base when i travel, seems to be that way for a lot of people


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Dec 3, 2011)

Dead horse said:


> Gnarly



Seconded.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 3, 2011)

luciferchrist said:


> These goilies are oily.


Not sure about you, but thats the way I like my goilies.

Looks like you guys are hangin' out at the Portland EBD/SBD catchout in one of the shots (watch out for the needles!)


----------

